# Tomorrow is "Fat Tuesday"



## 911 (Mar 4, 2019)

Here is SE Pennsylvania, on the day before Ash Wednesday each year, we celebrate an old Pennsylvania Dutch tradition known as Fat Tuesday, Shrove Tuesday or Fastnacht Day. 

[url]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fastnacht_(Pennsylvania_Dutch)[/URL]

In today's world, what it amounts to is a day when we can all eat fastnachts without guilt. Fastnachts are donuts made from potatoes and just like the common donuts, they come in all styles like; plain, powdered and sugar-coated. My wife and I use the day to enjoy a few each and then beginning on Ash Wednesday, which is also the first day of lent, we give up most sugars and starches.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 4, 2019)

Polish folks call them paczki, no matter what you call them they are delicious!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 4, 2019)

Two plain glazed, please. nthego:


----------



## Trade (Mar 4, 2019)

Thank God!

That means that after tomorrow all this friggin Mardi Gras traffic will finally settle down. 

It's bad enough that I have to put up with all the Christmas hoopla for two months, but now that I live in Mobile, I have two weeks of Mardi Gras hoopla too.


----------



## jujube (Mar 4, 2019)

Every Tuesday is Fat Tuesday for me.....followed by Fat Wednesday and Fat Thursday and …….   Get the common theme there?  Yes, FAT!

Did you know that pretzels were invented as a Lenten treat?  They're essentially flour, water and salt, at least back then.  No dairy, no fat, no leavening...thus allowed for a strict Lenten diet but a little treat nonetheless.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 4, 2019)

March 9th is National Meatball Day!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2019)

jujube said:


> Every Tuesday is Fat Tuesday for me.....followed by Fat Wednesday and Fat Thursday and …….   Get the common theme there?  Yes, FAT!
> 
> Did you know that pretzels were invented as a Lenten treat?  They're essentially flour, water and salt, at least back then.  No dairy, no fat, no leavening...thus allowed for a strict Lenten diet but a little treat nonetheless.



You're too funny Jujube!

No, I didn't know that about pretzels, and I thank you for that foodie fact~!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 4, 2019)

jujube said:


> Every Tuesday is Fat Tuesday for me.....followed by Fat Wednesday and Fat Thursday and …….   Get the common theme there?  Yes, FAT!
> 
> .


:lofl:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 5, 2019)

Fat Tuesday, aka Shrove Tuesday or the end of Shrovetide, is also known as Pancake Day in some parts of the world!


----------



## jujube (Mar 5, 2019)

Lent was pretty grim back in the old, old days.

Not only was meat off the table, so was dairy, fish, and eggs.  What you could have was vegetables and unleavened bread.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm glad I don't believe in all this stuff.


----------



## oldman (Mar 6, 2019)

They are guder (Pennsylvania Dutch word for “good.”)


----------

